# Gun Season



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Who else is excited? My first gun season in 7 years! Combination of obligations, not being in state and no vacation. Going to be on private property by west branch. Hopefully some public hunters push a big one to me !


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

I'll be in Marietta and excited as well!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll be in jacksontown area, first one for me in 5-6 yrs!! Pretty excited. Although buck tag is filled, there's just something about opening morning. It's almost like a second Christmas. Good luck everyone and be SAFE!!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I'll be in SW Ohio...leavin in a few minutes...gonna bowhunt the weekend and gun hunt on Monday...Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

not really excited, but am ready to try for some freezer meat, really haven't hunted much yet so i hope I get something this week.....I usually have 1 or 2 by this time with the bow....but taking a month in Florida fishing had hindered that....at least a good amount of fish in the freezer from that trip 
good luck to all headed to the woods and please be safe out there
hunting hocking county on private land

looks like good hanging temps for the week....at least at night for the cool down....mid week might be questionable but kep in the shade and already cool should be OK too


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I may not bother. Haven't been that cranked about gun season since I started hunting WV. A full week there every year and I have a belly full by the time we start. 

Less people, more ground and more deer plus rifle hunting makes for a better time for me.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I may not bother. Haven't been that cranked about gun season since I started hunting WV. A full week there every year and I have a belly full by the time we start.
> 
> Less people, more ground and more deer plus rifle hunting makes for a better time for me.


Same here got 2 deer down there and have a good freezer full of meat. Seen over 25 deer just hunting Monday much different hunting than Ohio for sure.

Mark


----------



## sportinwood (Jul 31, 2010)

Already got my buck in Oct. but gun season is always special to me. Spending a couple days with my dad and some good buds in New Philedelphia, priceless!


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

packed and ready to go headed to belmont county for the week good luck to all


----------



## tomfoolery (May 20, 2010)

Good luck to every one.Be safe. Heading to Ashtabula, hope gun season is better than my archery season.


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Good luck everyone heading down to south east ohio in a couple of hours. May all of your slugs fly straight


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

so far seen nothing...heard 37 shots so far..vinton county.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have not seen anything either. heard 4 shots by 3 people in portage county.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I went out yesterday evening to the stand only to hear the orange army sighting in. No deer to be seen. Have a safe week everyone!

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

had a doe and button and small 8 come through. they went seperate ways. up to 44 shots but seems to be slowing.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hunting Wayne national forest been in stand since 6. Haven't seen anything. Hearing allot of shooting


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

something spooked the two doe's and button cause they just went screaming back by me. now up to 71 shots heard.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

after hearing 71 shots up to 1:30 i took an extended lunch and was back in the field at 3:30. i seen a doe running for her life at a lil after 4 and then right before dark a lil white dog was running a deer to the next property. after two gun shots someone yelled "YEAH!!!"....LOL...i never could make out what it was but he owed that lil dog. finished the day with 93 shots total heard. much slower with the warm afternoon.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

beautiful day out with dad in the morning went to school in the afternoon. Saw a couple guys across the road from here (columbus state delaware) there was a herd of deer in the field next to theirs which never fails to get a laugh out of me. They both unloaded a few minutes later from the sound of it. Pretty quiet up in morrowtucky this morning.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Heard 80-90 shots all day. Was in the stand about 630 saw nothing till 12 walked back to the house and ate beef jerky back in the stand at 1230. Saw nothing until 5. Moma doe comes in at 40 yards got the gun on her safety off she is stopped and looking over her shoulder. Looked up and saw a rack 30 yards from her moving to my left and an opening. She stood there for 5 min. Took a couple more steps and layed down. 520 getting too dark, the buck must have played down too so got her to stand up. Miss miss miss. Throw another one in she stopped and looked swear she went down. No blood no hair nothing at all. 

Thought all the way home "you can't eat horns get meat in the freezer" 10.5 hours in the stand and blow it lol back to work they will have to wait till sat.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

went to Delaware wildlife area today, don't know why??? its always a zoo, but its the only place i know. been going since 1997 and can count on one hand, the amount of deer me, my dad, grandfather, brother, brother in law, and numerous friends have taken from there. and only one of the 3 was a buck, still waiting on mine......i tell myself every year, "i'm never going there again!!!" but always end up going. so, if your planning on going to Delaware this week....don't do it!!!! you will see more orange in the woods than deer!!!!! and that's a fact!!!!


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

claytonhaske said:


> went to Delaware wildlife area today, don't know why??? its always a zoo, but its the only place i know. been going since 1997 and can count on one hand, the amount of deer me, my dad, grandfather, brother, brother in law, and numerous friends have taken from there. and only one of the 3 was a buck, still waiting on mine......i tell myself every year, "i'm never going there again!!!" but always end up going. so, if your planning on going to Delaware this week....don't do it!!!! you will see more orange in the woods than deer!!!!! and that's a fact!!!!


All public places are like that no matter where you go. And with the orange army moving around you will see deer to on the run.


Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

claytonhaske said:


> went to Delaware wildlife area today, don't know why??? its always a zoo, but its the only place i know. been going since 1997 and can count on one hand, the amount of deer me, my dad, grandfather, brother, brother in law, and numerous friends have taken from there. and only one of the 3 was a buck, still waiting on mine......i tell myself every year, "i'm never going there again!!!" but always end up going. so, if your planning on going to Delaware this week....don't do it!!!! you will see more orange in the woods than deer!!!!! and that's a fact!!!!


My uncle missed a dandy 8 pt buck there yesterday evening about 5:00. I've seen lots of bucks up there over the years. Though, the deer population up there has really dwindled the last 4 to 5 years.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Got lucky this year. Last year, I only got 1 shot and hit a grape vine in between me and the deer. Hunted our usual spot at Tappan Lake. Didn't see anything till about 8:30 about a half hour after I heard 3 shots about 400 yds away. Saw 4 does coming at me fast from the direction of those shots! The snow really helped to see them. They crossed below me at 50 yards going threw the woods, then turned up hill to my left. They saw me swing my gun and stopped. As I got my bead on them, they started off again and I put my sight on an opening where the 2nd deer had just gone through. I blasted away as the 3rd deer went through and it dropped in its tracks! 

Dad got a shot at one from 80 yds away and missed. Going out again on Wednesday and Sunday. Won't be eating tag soup this year!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

well another day in stand.nothing so far but a dozen squirrels. 33 shots heard. most came from same direction so i think the deer camp is on the move. foggy and low visibility to start. sun finally broke thru and it is right on me. HOT!

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

102 shots heard already this morning.....


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Well numbers not looking too good. In 2010 had almost 40,000 deer on the first day this year down to almost 20,000. Say what you want but the deer hunting isn't what I would like it to be. Can't afford to manage 100 acres as someone has to be doing a lot of killing as we aren't and the deer still aren't there. First year we haven't killed a deer opening day. Really hoping they lower the limits Tonkovich the terminator isn't looking out for the deer hunters IMO.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

The success, or lack of it, I hear makes the herd numbers seem to be spotty. Some guys are doing fine, but many others are getting skunked. I hunt private land that used to have plenty of deer, but last year and this year I see very few. I only hunted a few days during bow season, but saw only a couple deer and got no shot. The first two days of gun season and I saw only 2 very small does running at about 200 yards. I've only had a couple on my trail camera. I put some corn near the camera and just get photos of a few deer at night, raccoons at night, squirrels and birds during the day. Had a couple coyote photos at night.

I need to do some thinking about what has caused the deer herd to get fewer. I'll be heading back out in about 15 minutes.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

we gotta look in the mirror.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Well numbers not looking too good. In 2010 had almost 40,000 deer on the first day this year down to almost 20,000. Say what you want but the deer hunting isn't what I would like it to be. Can't afford to manage 100 acres as someone has to be doing a lot of killing as we aren't and the deer still aren't there. First year we haven't killed a deer opening day. Really hoping they lower the limits Tonkovich the terminator isn't looking out for the deer hunters IMO.


Opening day I only saw a buck and doe. That is a grand total of 7 deer in 6 trips. I only take one per year because that's all I need for myself. The most I have ever taken was 2. But I know guys that take their limit. I don't know why you would need that many or why the limit is so high but maybe it should be lowered again.


----------



## bass pro (Mar 16, 2009)

went out the first day saw 11 didnt fire a shot though second day saw 0 and people were pushing and they didnt shoot cant figure out whats going on


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

It's been rough! I hunt in Edinburgh, Ohio which is in Portage County. Monday I saw a buck from 250 yds and that was it. Heard maybe a dozen shots of which 4 were remotely close. Tuesday, saw no deer pushing or still hunting and heard maybe 10 shots all day. It's been rough so far to say the least 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)




----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

My daughters first deer


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

sylvan 17 said:


> My daughters first deer
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Congrats! Hopefully she's hooked! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

I shot a decent buck two minutes before the end of shooting light on Monday. I was using my scoped CVA optima and powerbelt sabots...The deer initially ran about 50 yards with his tail down and then fell down. Through my binoculars I watched as he stayed motionless for about 30 seconds then jumped up and ran another 100 or so yds to the woods. After looking for 11 + hours between yesterday and today I don't know whether I should give up or what... There is no blood trail. I found hair over by the woods where he went in, but I am slightly mystified as to how there isn't blood, although I have read now that the lighter powerbelt sabots do not expand. Anyone with a tracking dog around Union/ Logan counties? Or is this a lost cause without blood?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

sounds like a gut shot to me. tail tucked,no blood,still running.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

ostbucks98 said:


> sounds like a gut shot to me. tail tucked,no blood,still running.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


But would it fall down and lay? I have always seen them hump up and move slow with gut shots...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Misdirection said:


> Congrats! Hopefully she's hooked!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ya she was pumped up after it fell over


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hunted Washington Co. Mon. and Tues. Passed on a spike and a buck with broken off rack and saw a couple does. Son's brother in-law shot an 8 that both of us could barely get loaded on the 4 wheeler. That 8 was full of corn and no corn crop around. Hmmm?? I bet he found a corn pile someone tossed out recently. Tues, passed up the same broken horned buck twice once at 8 yards and again at 15 yards. I heard very little shooting and saw very few deer. I imagine if I fill my tag, I will have to shoot that little broken rack buck or wait till muzzleloader. Probably won't shoot him since we are on a first name basis by now. LOL. Listened to the coyotes squalling off and on all day. They were probably licking their chops. Not seeing deer numbers the last three years in this area. Some places have more deer and some less. I believe a lot of them are moving closer to the easy feed and feeders. I can't keep them out of my yard and even heard one on my front stoop this week. They were trying to eat the pumpkins i still had in the flower bed. They adapt so well to being fed, just like the turkeys do. Illegal to bait turkeys but not deer. Go figure?


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

hunted Monday and Tuesday without seeing any deer. Hunting today and saw three small does. I'm only going to shoot a buck or a medium to large does this weekend if I even see anything. I guess I'll just have to wait until muzzleloader and ill go to logan county where I saw at least 15 deer in one day and saw two dandy bucks. Hunting in Auglaize County


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

hunted monday. Seen 37 deer couldve shot 30 of em. biggest was a 120 inch 8pt. he was breeding does 15 yards in front of me.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

skerr - lose the powerbelts; worst mz bullet out there (I know CVA tells you to use them, but trust me they flat out suck for killing). They don't expand and cause little damage. Powerbelts have long had a very poor hunting reputation. Seen it first hand years back with a friend and have heard many similar stories. Check out Barnes bullets....more accurate and not even comparable to the expansion and damage. 

And before the powerbelt "clan" takes off; yes I realize they've killed thousands of deer. However, they remain one of the absolute worst hunting MZ bullets on the market.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> skerr - lose the powerbelts; worst mz bullet out there (I know CVA tells you to use them, but trust me they flat out suck for killing). They don't expand and cause little damage. Powerbelts have long had a very poor hunting reputation. Seen it first hand years back with a friend and have heard many similar stories. Check out Barnes bullets....more accurate and not even comparable to the expansion and damage.
> 
> And before the powerbelt "clan" takes off; yes I realize they've killed thousands of deer. However, they remain one of the absolute worst hunting MZ bullets on the market.


I kind of agree and disagree at the same time, if that makes any sense! 

My BIL has a Traditions ML (don't know the model, but it has a thumbhole stock), and he uses powerbelt sabots with great success. They are very accurate out of his rifle, and he has whacked a bunch of deer with them. I bought a Traditions ML, the Pursuit model, and bought the same exact type of powerbelt sabots that my BIL uses. They won't group worth a damn out of my rifle! 

In desperation I bought some Hornady XTP's in .50cal., and at my last sighting in session I cut a neat cloverleaf in the bullseye at 100 yards! Admittedly, the XTP's are a little harder to seat than the powerbelts, but that got me to wondering. Wondering about gas leakage around the powerbelts that might result in some of the "squirty" accuracy I saw from them. Those powerbelts seated so easily it was almost no effort at all to get them down the barrel. But, if they won't group what's the point?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Buckeye - if shot in the right spot they are effective as us everything.
The buck my buddy shot was recovered. But a properly placed field tip
kills too. Anything not punching heart or nicely in lungs can be iffy with powerbelts.

I'll stand by my opinion they are awful hunting bullets. I wouldn't recommend them to anybody; too many better performing bullets.

And you're right - each gun likes different loads. I have a few mz and shoot different rounds in some; also different grains.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

This season has reminded me of gun seasons past. The numbers of deer I've been seeing, tracks and shots heard. 

It makes me think of the late 70's and early 80's about the time they started letting us shoot doe. 

There are deer out there but not like 20 years ago when we were just about over run with them. (At least here in Jefferson County).

Went out to a farm Monday (Jefferson - Harrison line) walked a set abandoned railroad tracks all day, saw maybe 10 or 12 sets of deer tracks crossing them allot of singles (snow had been on the ground 5 days prior). Did see a single doe cross at one point and saw 2 doe on two different occasions up in the woods moving about (very sad). Ten to fifteen years ago you would have not been able to count the tracks there and the deer sightings were always in the double digits.

Not sure why things are the way they are but weather it's coyotes,the number of deer tags given out or the Amish (LOL) something is affecting the deer population over this way. It has been on the decline for at least the last 10 years.

I did pick up a nice young buck yesterday (2 1/2 year old 7 point) but the way things are I really don't want to take out any doe (very sad).


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Man, I've had a hell of a week. I've been hunting a farm in Lorain County. I've seen a lot of deer through Oct and early Nov but nothing close enough to shoot. There were 2, 6 points that were on my camera but nothing after early Nov. So I had all week off and put in as much time as the "honey do list" would allow. 

I'm out all day Monday, first thing some trespassers start shooting less than 100 yards from my stand, I don't see anything. I get down mid day and start pushing around. I found a coyote kill that I believe may be the button buck I saw on my trail cam at the end of Oct but no sign of since. So about 3pm, I'm sitting on a bucket someone left near a tree in an area where I killed a 4 point in 2010. I catch a 10 min woods nap and wake up to see a couple doe's about 50-55 yards away on a little point, eating. I must have made some noise or something when I woke up because the big girl was looking right at me. I get the gun up and she starts moving, I rip 2 shots off but don't connect. Turns out there were 3 doe's there. A yearling was on the back side of the point. I go look for fur or blood, nothing. I go check where they went into the wood line about 200 yards north, nothing but tracks. Fail....

I'm out all day again Wed, I start in that same spot as above, but someone who has a stand in the area showed up about 8am and wanted to hunt it, so I obliged and wondered off to my stand. I come down about 1130 after not seeing any signs of movement and push the woods the other direction. I find a nice rub line near where I arrowed a buck last season but never recovered him. I push deeper into the woods and come out near one of the front fields. I find a huge rub line, trees are ripped up for about 50 yards! I set up a hasty ground blind, but I concentrated the blind towards the rub line to my left and didn't brush in to my right, big mistake. About 1 pm I look to my right and there's a good sized 6 point so close I could have spit on him, and he hadn't seen me yet! I start to move the gun up as he was quartered away from me and he caught the movement. I froze, as he's staring at me, I must have blinked or something because he heads over to a small group of trees about 25 yards away. I get into position and kicked a stick or pile of leaves accidentally, because when he came out from behind the tree, he was moving with a purpose. I fire 1 round, nothing, he hits the field and is running east, I let 1 more fly, to no avail. I again get up and look for signs of a hit and find nothing.

I'm pissed. I've now missed 2 deer in 2 hunts. I had just had the gun out Friday and double checked my zero. For the record, it's a Mossberg 500, rifled 24" barrel with a B-Square receiver mount and a Nikon Slug Hunter Scope on top. Shooting Hornady SST Sabot's. 

So I come back to my spot, and about 10 min after I sit back down and try to come up with a plan, a nice 10 point comes into the very edge of the wood line at the field, where the other deer had run out. I get the gun up, but he's behind a gnarly old tree. He turns east also and splits. I didn't even try a shot, I had nothing clear and he was moving with a purpose too. 

I go back out Friday, this time I hump my climber back into where the bucks were seen. I sit there all freakin day and not a soul was seen. No shots heard on the property, no deer moving. 10 hours in the stand and I walk out with no deer. Couldn't get out Sat and today I'm not going to make it either. 

Sorry for the wall of text but that's my season so far. On the bright side, this is the most action I've seen in 16 years of hunting, but no meat for the freezer. :S


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Sounds like a good time Sharp! Minus the not connecting thing. Ahh the "woods nap"  Love that kind!


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonemann said:


> This season has reminded me of gun seasons past. The numbers of deer I've been seeing, tracks and shots heard.
> 
> It makes me think of the late 70's and early 80's about the time they started letting us shoot doe.
> 
> ...


bonemann, i hear what you are saying, i hunted that county for 30 years, wonderful area and the landscape is great. the hills are tough but yet a nice challange. jefferson was a top county back in the late 80's early 90's. the herd has taken a terrible hit there. i'm sure the land owners would love to blame the outsiders, but there isn't much public land. landowners there need to look in the mirror for the lack of deer, you can only shoot deer at will, all times of the year for so long. the herd is hurt there but landowners are to blame for that. IMO


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

I remember asking some farmers down there for permission to hunt and they sais we handle the deer problem on our own. We would find dead deer just laying that had bullet holes in them. These guys were night shooting deer and leaving them lay. The state had those damage permits that these guys claimed they were using but fact is for every one deer that got turned in on the permit I bet 5 were left to rot and keep the coyote population growing.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

I remember asking some farmers down there for permission to hunt and they sais we handle the deer problem on our own.


Well they did it, deer population down there now sucks.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I have to agree on the nusiance tags I have always thought some much of your income and to come off the property being damaged so to say but found out different just two weeks ago. A guy I work with has about twenty fruit trees Peaches tobe exact. He was given a good amount of tags and had to list who would be hunting and can shoot up till midnight.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> skerr - lose the powerbelts; worst mz bullet out there (I know CVA tells you to use them for years, but trust me they flat out suck for killing). They don't expand and cause little damage. Powerbelts have long had a very poor hunting reputation. Seen it first hand years back with a friend and have heard many similar stories. Check out Barnes bullets....more accurate and not even comparable to the expansion and damage.
> 
> And before the powerbelt "clan" takes off; yes I realize they've killed thousands of deer. However, they remain one of the absolute worst hunting MZ bullets on the market.




i agree, i hit a buck last jan mz season with a powerbelt 300 grain, (came with my cva optima, so i went with them), right on the spine, just behind the sholder and from an elevated position (the plan was to shoot down thru the bread box), the deer went down, but got right back up on his front legs and started hauling downhill, i ducked down behind a bush and reloaded. as i was running after it on the blood trail, i saw it and it actually got up on all 4's and was moving from right to left. the second shot was thru the lungs/heart and dropped him. when i skinned out this deer the back of its neck and skull was covered with little pieces of copper and there was about 3" slit on its spine. powerbelts are not bonded and will disinigrate when they hit bone, i didnt know that. ive since retired my optima and 300 gr powerbelts in place of a T/C encore and barnes solid copper 250 gr. ive killed 3 deer this fall with 3 shots and if i combine the total distance they ALL ran after being hit, i can honestly say 35-40 yards total. ive not found a single bullet or pedal from expansion. (i did find the little blue polimer tip from one bullet) all 3 straight pass thrus. im sold on the barnes.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

hopin to cash said:


> I remember asking some farmers down there for permission to hunt and they sais we handle the deer problem on our own. We would find dead deer just laying that had bullet holes in them. These guys were night shooting deer and leaving them lay. The state had those damage permits that these guys claimed they were using but fact is for every one deer that got turned in on the permit I bet 5 were left to rot and keep the coyote population growing.


I know a guy who owned a christmas tree farm and he was a hunter too. He knew and talked to other tree farmers and a lot of them would talk about shooting bucks with a 22 in the gut. That way they would run off their farm and die on someone elses property. He said a big buck could ruin a bunch of trees in few days. If they get 15 to 20 bucks a tree when they sell them, that adds up. He showed me some of the trees on his place that were ruined by deer thrashing them. He said that most farmers did not get damage permits and most people would not know about the kills.


----------



## ronjuan (Jul 11, 2012)

skerr said:


> I shot a decent buck two minutes before the end of shooting light on Monday. I was using my scoped CVA optima and powerbelt sabots...The deer initially ran about 50 yards with his tail down and then fell down. Through my binoculars I watched as he stayed motionless for about 30 seconds then jumped up and ran another 100 or so yds to the woods. After looking for 11 + hours between yesterday and today I don't know whether I should give up or what... There is no blood trail. I found hair over by the woods where he went in, but I am slightly mystified as to how there isn't blood, although I have read now that the lighter powerbelt sabots do not expand. Anyone with a tracking dog around Union/ Logan counties? Or is this a lost cause without blood?



I tried Powerbelts and didn't really care for them. I bought a T/C Pro Hunter FX this year and I'm using Barnes 250 gr. and they are accurate.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Sounds like a good time Sharp! Minus the not connecting thing. Ahh the "woods nap"  Love that kind!


I know, just 10 min is all ya need!  But I'll be damned if it didn't bite me finally. lol :!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

bone and hopin. i seen alot of deer all week in jefferson county. But i totally agree the farmers where i go like to shoot deer and leave them lay. But we def have a coyote problem down there. I didnt see the numbers in bow season as i usually do but gun season didnt disappoint.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

turkeyt said:


> I know a guy who owned a christmas tree farm and he was a hunter too. He knew and talked to other tree farmers and a lot of them would talk about shooting bucks with a 22 in the gut. That way they would run off their farm and die on someone elses property. He said a big buck could ruin a bunch of trees in few days. If they get 15 to 20 bucks a tree when they sell them, that adds up. He showed me some of the trees on his place that were ruined by deer thrashing them. He said that most farmers did not get damage permits and most people would not know about the kills.



yep, found some dead ones with exactly those symptoms.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

In 1980 the state sold 468,406 resident licenses and 4,877 nonresident.
They also sold 216,055 deer tags.

In 2012 424,904 (they don't split nonresident) and sold 588,885 deer tags.

We haven't lost as many hunters as we have gained deer tags.

Check it here: http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/historical.aspx


----------

